# A few from today



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just some randoms...my 5yo being silly back in the woods this afternoon 



















http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7197/6894808575_e19951694c_z.jpg[img]

[img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7210/6894810883_f27dc809d4_z.jpg










Daffodils blooming a month early!









My brat, Trouble actually posing! 


















Where the goats love to spend their time, soon everything will start growing! They have an acre of wooded area to browse









3 preggos in a hurry to get back to the barn LOL









The front part of the woods are thick with these. My favorite spring flower, but wow...a month early...









Big Bang was NOT amused that he couldn't go back in the woods with us 
But then I'd have to let his buddies out and don't want them harrassing the girls...










Giving me that 'mom, please, can I come out?' look. eventually I want to put a fence up seperating the woods from the main pen, and let the boys out into the woods now and then...









Big Bang and one of his buddies - Ithma's red buckling he just turned 4mo last week. He's a fatty boy - I call him 'Hayburner' and his brother "Houdini' LOL Originally they were going to be Face and Murdock <from the A-Team> but these names fit them so much better :laugh:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is it just me, or is your buck looking better?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  He's doing much better, but still has a limp on the hind end. He's got a great appetite now, eating 2lbs a day, plus some of his buddies grain! He still needs to fill out more on the hind end, but he's a fighter


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice camera, goats too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pictures! You're daughter is so cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  Sideplaner - I was using a Canon 40D with a 24-105mm lens for these pics, I love this camera, right now I use it for goats, and as a backup  I resized and lowered quality so they weren't such big files to upload.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all of them.....  :thumb:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I always enjoy your photos! They inspire me so!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I get so excited when I see a new post from you with pics


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: I always love a "glimpse" into a day at your place :wink: 

Your daughter is so adorable!! Your preggos look wonderful; BB is coming along w/his rehab so nicely. You guys have taken such wonderful care of him-for such a long time now! The young boys are so nice! I would love more pics of them :greengrin: hee hee I like the name choices-very fitting!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures as usual!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I love Hay burner! He is so beautiful! And all the other too of course! :greengrin:


----------

